# Garden Services



## mogg007 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi... any advice on garden services. What should you expect to pay someone who chops a couple of overgrown shrub branches, mows a small square of grass and sweeps up flower beds within an hour?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

At a wild guess Dhs 50 for the hour. Any less would be a bit mean really, even though that's more than the hourly rate for a gardener.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you live in a villa and you've had the chaps knocking on your door, then 200-250 a month is about the going rate. 

Do not however, and I repeat DO NOT, allow them to "prune" any trees you may have. 

I thought it would be safe to say yes to a gardener who asked if I wanted him to prune my tree.

I thought wrong.


----------



## mogg007 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for advice. Have to say, your comment and picture did provide me with the best laugh I've had all day. Sorry about your tree though!


----------



## mogg007 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## daftmoo (Oct 1, 2013)

*damas tree pruning*

could anyone recommend a good tree pruning company that does domestic gardens? Like Gavtek we do have a 'gardener' who tidies and waters the garden but he has massacred our trees in the past...do we have the same gardener Gavtek? hee hee.


----------

